# brake pedal click



## roguer (Jul 22, 2009)

Just bought my Rogue this past Saturday (it's Wednesday). I didn't notice this in the past three days, so I am pretty sure this is a new issue. Whenever I step on the brakes, a light clicking noise occurs (while I am driving). It sort of sounds like a switch. 

I brought it in to get checked and they tell me this is normal on all Nissans because it is the sensor for a lock mechanism that will not allow the vehicle to be shifted unless the brake is depressed. I understand that this may happen while the vehicle is parked, but why would it occur while I am driving?

Is anybody else experiencing this? They assured me it was normal and therefore I just have to live with this annoyance. I don't see how Nissan would've manufactured their cars to have this sound everytime you brake!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Unfortunately it started with the 02 altima. And became standard on almost all the cars since then. If you really want to know why it's like that, you'll have to find and ask the engineer who designed it. Otherwise no one has a clue why he designed it that way.


----------

